# Spider egg sac on banana



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

This morning I found a spider egg sac on one of the bananas we bought from St Albans market.

I've never bred spiders before but I'd like to try and keep it and try and rear the spiderlings to see what they are. I know being completely ignorant to the species doesn't help much but...

How would I go about this? and is this going a bit too into the deep end for someone as inexperienced as me?


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

It may be a Brazilian Wanderer sac. Which you definitely don't want. Search it up on google. Were the bananas already packaged?

Whatever spider the sacs from it will probably be useless now as it would have been put into storage and exposed to pretty low temperatures, as well as getting moved about a lot during transport.


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i lolled, lots of very evil spiders come from banana lands, such as the wanderer, youll either end up with a boring british species, or a dealy brazilian species, its just not worth it, also the banana's are thoroughly cleaned before packaging, i doubt the sack is alive


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

The best thing to do is put it in the freezer. It probably wouldn't hatch anyway. But if it did you may have a lot of very deadly, very illegal spiders in your possession!


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> very illegal spiders in your possession!


yeah :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

There are lots of other spiders that inhabit bananas other than BW'ers :roll:

However, I do suggest you freeze them. Even some foreign benign spiders could be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

GRB said:


> There are lots of other spiders that inhabit bananas other than BW'ers :roll:
> 
> However, I do suggest you freeze them. Even some foreign benign spiders could be more hassle than it's worth.


True, but worse case scenario in my eyes would be having a wanderer's sac on my hands.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

If the sac *was* viable and from a foreign species you would be presented with several complications such as what do you do with the resulting spiderlings especially when the species is unknown and whether or not they'd be DWA (probably very unlikely). It would be irresponsible to try and sell the slings with no idea what they were so your only other option would be to keep them which raises other issues such as care etc etc.

Probably best just to destroy it I'd say.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL OK! THanks for the advice guys. Wasn't a great idea from the start then was it?

will freeze it then.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

where are the bananas from? (country of origin not store brought at) would help narrow down what it could be. 

but yeah there is a chance your rearing BW'ers or brown recluses.... lol


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Unknown and invasive sp. Get rid of it is my 2 cents.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Recluse spiders? Unless you buy bananas shipped from specific parts of the USA then I wouldn't worry about it...

I still suggest you get rid of them, but not for many of the exaggerated reasons posted prior.

Lastly, an invasive species is not the same as a transient species brought in by accident. It only becomes invasive if it becomes established and competes with native species.


----------

